# Open Embryo Adoption



## castan (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi everyone!
Considering embryo adoption but would like to do open identity.  Anyone done this? Where? Approximate costs? Advice on clinics?  
All advice much appreciated!
Wishing you all a good day!

C


----------

